# Looking to start reloading



## clvickers (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm planning on starting to reload my own ammo. The calibers that I want to be able to reload over time are:

Pistol
- .38 Spcl
- .357 Mag
- .40 S&W
- .44 Spcl
- .44 Mag

Rifle
- .270 Win
- 7mm Rem Mag
- .30-30 Win
- .308 Win
- .444 Marlin

I also suspect that I will be loading .380 Auto, .45ACP, .223 Rem, 7mm-08 Rem, and .30-06 in the future.

Based on what I've read on the various websites, I plan to spend some time doing some book reading before I start ordering any reloading equipment. So far I've ordered the following books to begin with:


_Abc's Of Reloading: The Definitive Guide For Novice To Expert (8th Ed)_
 _Modern Reloading (2nd Ed) by Richard Lee_
 _Lyman Reloading Handbook: 49th Edition_
Are there any other books that I've missed that I "Really need" in order for me to make the correct procedural process or purchase decisions as a neophyte beginner just starting down this path?

Carl


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like you need something that can handle a lot of diffrent calibers with ease. I just changed to the Lee Classic Turret because it is real easy to set up all your dies in diffrent turrets and just snap one in to the press. The price isn't bad and the thing is built like a tank. It would be an easy press to learn on too.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=814175

The Lee site has some video on it too.
http://www.leeprecision.com/html/HelpVideos/video.html
I currently load for .38 Special, .357 Magnum, .45ACP, and 7.62x39 Russian. Each caliber has its own turret and it only takes a few seconds to change to a diffrent caliber.

Abc's Of Reloading- This is a good over view.

Modern Reloading (2nd Ed) by Richard Lee- Tons of loading data. The most complete in that department. The data is collected from most of the powder manufacturers. It covers a lot of ground on subjects like bullet casting and such. This is a true BARGIN price wise.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd have to ask why you are starting to reload. I reload so don't get me wrong. Reloading is no cheaper then then just buying ammo. I differnce being your time. Also how much money you want to spend buying equipment to reload with. I use single stage for some and a progressive for others. A lot will depend on what type of shooting you plan on doing. I have 4 5.56 rifles but only one I would reload for and thats becouse its a tack driver.


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree with gmaske. I know a few people that load 30-06 on a classic turret in auto index mode. If you are loading low volume and a lot of calibers the classic turret is the perfect press. It cost $9 for a turret and the price of dies to add a caliber. Once the dies are set up in a turret they stay set up even when you change calibers. I load 9mm, 38 spcl, 45 auto and 223 on mine. I load close to 200 rounds per hour at a comfortable pace so it meets my needs fine for competition shooting.



> Reloading is no cheaper then then just buying ammo.


Redwolf that caught me by surprise. I think you are the first person I met that doesn't load cheaper than factory. I started loading to save money and after a few weeks was bit by the bug so bad that I think I shoot so I can reload. :mrgreen: By shopping around and buying in quantity I can load any pistol for half of what factory ammo cost. For my AR I can load 223 for 25% of what factory cost. With my own cast bullets I can load 1,000 rounds for the price of 100 factory rounds for any of my pistols. I would still reload if I didn't save money because the ammo is better but it is always nice to save money also.

Edit: Welcome to the forum and reloading.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I am surprised also by Redwolfs statement. By casting my own practice bullets for my pistols, picking up brass that others leave behind and buying my other supplies in quantity I can afford to shoot more if not cheaper.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't be surprised, I'm being truthfull. the cost savings comes from your time, how much is your time worth to you. thats what I mean when I say that. Ether you pay someone to load the rounds or you pay yourself but it will work out the same in the long run. And like I said I reload becouse I'd much rather pay me then pay them.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> Don't be surprised, I'm being truthfull. the cost savings comes from your time, how much is your time worth to you. thats what I mean when I say that. Ether you pay someone to load the rounds or you pay yourself but it will work out the same in the long run. And like I said I reload becouse I'd much rather pay me then pay them.


A fine point but true I suppose......
I guess it comes down to whether it is a hobby or a job. I find it relaxing and rewarding so I don't count the time were as to some it would just be a means to an end. Besides, my time is cheap!....just ask my boss! :buttkick:


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

I see what you are saying. I don't figure my time in because it's a hobby like shooting and fishing. If I was going to figure my time I would look at it like this. To buy 1,000 rounds of factory 45 acp it would cost around $450. I can load 1,000 rounds of 45 acp with my cast bullets for $25, powder and primers. I am saving $425 per 1,000 rounds. Divide that by the seven hours it takes me to cast, size, lube and load and I am getting paid around $60 per hour to load my own ammo.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Redwolf said:


> Don't be surprised, I'm being truthfull. the cost savings comes from your time, how much is your time worth to you. thats what I mean when I say that. Ether you pay someone to load the rounds or you pay yourself but it will work out the same in the long run. And like I said I reload becouse I'd much rather pay me then pay them.


I don't know about you, Redwolf, but no one pays ME to do anything--I'm retired and have lots of time available. If one believes his time to be valuable, then spending it reloading cartridges may not be a good return on 'investment'.

By reloading, I have about 4 times as many shells available to shoot for the same money than if I didn't reload.

BUT...

...learning to reload FIFTEEN cartridges will be HIGHLY demanding of time. Carl, I suggest you start with a 3-hole Lee Turret Press (NOT the Classic) and, as others have indicated, buy an extra turret with each set of dies. Speaking of dies, I recommend Lee Carbide dies, as you don't need to even wipe cases, much less lube them, before resizing them.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

jeffreybehr said:


> By reloading, I have about 4 times as many shells available to shoot for the same money than if I didn't reload.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...learning to reload FIFTEEN cartridges will be HIGHLY demanding of time. Carl, I suggest you start with a 3-hole Lee Turret Press (NOT the Classic) and, as others have indicated, buy an extra turret with each set of dies. Speaking of dies, I recommend Lee Carbide dies, as you don't need to even wipe cases, much less lube them, before resizing them.


I would have agreed with you on the three hole turret press until I got to use the Lee crimp die. Mmmmmmm, it does such a nice job and it really simplifies setting bullet depth and crimp as they are done separately instead of being combined. It saves a lot of trial and error. The Classic isn't that much more and it is made of cast iron and the ram is massive. It can handle any rifle cartridge with easy as well as pistol. It is only about twenty dollars more for a whole lot more press. 
Just my opinion of course. :watching:


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Well you did get some of what I was saying but I doubt any one throws away the money they save by reloading. they ether put in their pockets or buy more stuff to reload with. Now not everyone reloads for the same reasons so knowing the reasons why someone wants to reload for would help in recommending equipment. I watch my brother sit down and spend a hour to reload 20 rds of 270 for his hunting season. For me I mostly reload pistol rds and I use a progressive that allows me to reload several hundred rds and hour while watching TV in the evening. When my kids where younger they helped out as well. I think I will be buying me a Cadillac fairly soon as to speed up my production times. Yep I mean a Dillon. Now some one loading for accuracy in rifles might want a single stage and take their time verse someone that just wants to burn out rds. No one knows what your time is worth but you and if you say your time is worth $0 well only you know but hey its your time. Right now I have a RCBS single stage JR and 2 Lee 1000’s and a load master, yes I do reload and yes the money I save buys more toys.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> Well you did get some of what I was saying but I doubt any one throws away the money they save by reloading. they ether put in their pockets or buy more stuff to reload with. Now not everyone reloads for the same reasons so knowing the reasons why someone wants to reload for would help in recommending equipment. I watch my brother sit down and spend a hour to reload 20 rds of 270 for his hunting season. For me I mostly reload pistol rds and I use a progressive that allows me to reload several hundred rds and hour while watching TV in the evening. When my kids where younger they helped out as well. I think I will be buying me a Cadillac fairly soon as to speed up my production times. Yep I mean a Dillon. Now some one loading for accuracy in rifles might want a single stage and take their time verse someone that just wants to burn out rds. No one knows what your time is worth but you and if you say your time is worth $0 well only you know but hey its your time. Right now I have a RCBS single stage JR and 2 Lee 1000's and a load master, yes I do reload and yes the money I save buys more toys.


Looks to me like you are pretty hard core when it comes to reloading! :smt023
Which one of the Progressives do you like the best since you have a fair variety on your hands? Which one is the easiest to swap caliber and primer size on? I just parted with two Pro 1000s. They just didn't work out for me. I don't have a lot of room to spred out with a bunch of dedicated to one caliber machines and changing them to diffrent calibers wasn't a whole bunch of fun. I needed one machine to do it all and was easy to swap calibers on. The Lee Classic is really great in that regard.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree with you and even with the load master its a pain to get tuned just right thats why I'm going to try Dillon. Everyone talks great about them. they do cost a bit more then the Lees. I've had pretty good luck buying a 1000 set up and leaving it alone. We use one for 9mm and 1 for 38 spc. my load master was set up for 45 ACP but I was changing it over to 40 which is a pain becouse it uses large case holder and small primmer. I'm stuck in southwest asia right now so it will be a few more months before I can get back at it. I know even the prices for reloading where out there when I left. I wonder what they are going to be when I get home.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a love hate relationship with my Pro 1000s. They would flat out cook once you had them dialed in. Once I had one set up for my 45ACP I didn't want to touch it so I bought another to load 38/357. I didn't have room for the second so I figured I'd just swap them back and forth as needed.....never happened. I sold the second press new in the box and never opened. When I bought my SKS I loaded a few on my single stage press and that's when I figured I needed a better mouse trap. Now that I have the Lee Classic I'm loading everything again instead of just the 45. I even pulled my RCBS Partner Press off the other end of my little bench. I think I can get by just fine without it.
Prices are up on everything but finding stuff is getting a bit better.....except small pistol primers :smt097

So what ever happened to clvickers? He's the one that got all this started. I'd think he'd have a few questions or comments. We haven't really hijacked his thred but it is wandering a bit.

*HEY clvickers, Were ya at man!*


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

Redwolf I don't own a Dillon but have loaded on a friends Dillon 550. It was a very nice machine. I have never loaded on a Lee progressive but from what I have read when I go progressive I'm pretty sure it will be Dillon. I also agree with buying what fits your needs. As much as I enjoy reloading I still wouldn't want to take 16 hours to load what I can load in 5 hours on a different press.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I think thats what I'm looking at is the 550. Dont get me wrong the Lees are good presses once you get it tuned. But you start changeing it around it gets to be a pain. I know Shooters in Fayetteville has 550's in stock.


----------



## clvickers (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi everyone.. Thanks for your responses. Will try to respond back to some of the comments and answer some of your questions.



gmaske said:


> Looks like you need something that can handle a lot of diffrent calibers with ease.


gmaske, I do feel that it will be a turret press vice a progressive press that I start out with even though I know that a progressive allows me to turn out a lot more ammo in less time. I like the fact that with a turret I can setup all of the dies on a press and not have to change out dies each time I move to the next step of the loading process. As far as whose turret press (Lee, RCBS, Redding) I will use I don't know.



Redwolf said:


> I'd have to ask why you are starting to reload. I reload so don't get me wrong. Reloading is no cheaper then then just buying ammo. I differnce being your time. Also how much money you want to spend buying equipment to reload with. I use single stage for some and a progressive for others. A lot will depend on what type of shooting you plan on doing. I have 4 5.56 rifles but only one I would reload for and thats becouse its a tack driver.


Redwolf, My primary goal for reloading is to allow me to be able to shoot more often so that I can be a more proficient shooter. At the same time, I expect that I would save money over the long run by reloading the .44 Spcl/.44 Mag, .38 Spcl/.357 Mag ammo, .40 S&W, and .444 Marlin ammo.



jeffreybehr said:


> ...learning to reload FIFTEEN cartridges will be HIGHLY demanding of time. Carl, I suggest you start with a 3-hole Lee Turret Press (NOT the Classic) and, as others have indicated, buy an extra turret with each set of dies. Speaking of dies, I recommend Lee Carbide dies, as you don't need to even wipe cases, much less lube them, before resizing them.


Jeffrey, With regards to all of the calibers I listed. I will probably start with reloading only one or two to begin with just to get the process down but the list I citied happens to reflect the calibers that I shoot.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Good timing this one. Just a few moments ago my UPS guy rolls in with my new "Modern Reloading". 720 pages of hardbound wisdom, I can't wait to get reading. Mr. Lee states this is the most comprehensive, up to date information on every aspect of reloading including a history of how he got started over 40 yrs ago. I've only looked at the first few pages, but it seems very straight forward and a great place to start.


----------



## clvickers (Dec 5, 2009)

twomode said:


> Good timing this one. Just a few moments ago my UPS guy rolls in with my new "Modern Reloading".


Based on the Tracking #'s that Midway provided, my books should be waiting on me when I get to the house in a couple of hours. Guess I know what I'll be doing tonight. :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

twomode said:


> Good timing this one. Just a few moments ago my UPS guy rolls in with my new "Modern Reloading". 720 pages of hardbound wisdom, I can't wait to get reading. Mr. Lee states this is the most comprehensive, up to date information on every aspect of reloading including a history of how he got started over 40 yrs ago. I've only looked at the first few pages, but it seems very straight forward and a great place to start.


You'll find he is real proud of his stuff but there really is a wealth of information in the book. The loading data is extensive but a little on the conservative side on many loads.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You guys are getting started right so far. A guy bought one of the presses I had on Ebay and didn't have a clue as to what he had just bought. If you have questions "we" will do our best to give you an answer. Don't be afraid to ask. The only stupid questions are the ones you don't ask so fire away.


----------

